# My new kitten!



## Rob&Beth (Aug 5, 2013)

Just thought I'd share my newest addition to the family, her name is "Mew"!















She is 9 weeks old and goes from crazy hyper kitty to sleeping every hour or so. She isn't really bothered by the rats, just curious, but they are terrified of her and freeze with fear whenever she gets close.

She's awesome.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

She's adorable. I very nearly had a choice in what our next kitten would be, and it was going to be a tortie or calico, but then things happened.

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?192665-Of-kittens-and-sick-cosmic-jokes.


----------



## Rob&Beth (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks! Awww just read your story, bless him. He is adorable too


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Omg what a cutie!
I miss when my 2 were that small lol


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

So cute! There is something awesome about kittens. I love watching them grow and learn. 

Is she named after the pokemon or her sounds?


----------



## Rob&Beth (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks ;D She's named after both, now she says her own name like a pokemon hehe


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

She's really cute! I haven't had a kitten in a long time. My cat Timmy was really beat up when I got him though. He never really grew out of his awkward body shape


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Awwww, how adorable! My kitten is amazing! Magdalene...she's a sweetie pie. That's why I call her Maggiepie. It's also a birds name


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

UGH!!! Sooooooooo CUTE!!!


----------

